# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio PCV RS720G sound card drivers



## zerobounds (Mar 24, 2006)

I formatted my Sony Vaio PCV RS720G and I cant get the sound card to work, any programs like winamp, wmp, bsplayer, divx, none of them play sound, video works great but they give me an error on sound files and my only thought is that the right drivers arent installed but the sony tech support site doesnt recognize my serial and product number for some reason so I cant get in to download the damn drivers. Is there another site I can get the official drivers from?

I realy dont want to put a new sound card in just because the sony site is too stupid to recognize my computers serial number.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried this page
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRS720G&UpdateType=Updates


----------



## zerobounds (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah it doesnt have them =/


----------



## Jboo555 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCV RS720G sound card drivers*

As noted above, Sony doesn't seem to keep the driver on their site. I ended up doing a google search for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900. Nav to Intel's site. The latest link I found was:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

It worked for me, hope it helps.

John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCV RS720G sound card drivers*

thanks for posting the link


----------

